# Skill with balls :)



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I have to wonder though, some people have too much time on thier hands, still, very skillfull and amusing 

Be amazed ... Click here

MHS...Rob


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

MHS, if you want to worry about people with time on their hands . . .






John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

they're pretty good 

can't quite believe some of them..


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Mrs Davesport's ball control skills are nowhere near as good :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Jiggles said:


> MHS, if you want to worry about people with time on their hands . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jiggles,

now that is taking things too far :lol: I wonder though, as with my link, how many takes it took before they managed to get it right :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

MHS, Hundreds I suppose that's where the time wasting comes in, but it must be a real art for them trying to look like it's their first attempt, every time whilst being filmed.
The end result is impressive, but can you imagine the hours of mindless patience it must have taken?
Similarly here . . . be impressed.






John


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Jiggles said:


> The end result is impressive, but can you imagine the hours of mindless patience it must have taken?


Yes I can ...with the video editing suite

anyway my contribution...have you ever seen Contact juggling <<<< this guy is good.

Mike


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Spycal, I watched the video of the guys involved explaining how they filmed it shortly after watching the original. It was a bit like watching a good magic trick and then seeing how it was done, dispiriting. But I feel that everyone should be allowed the enjoyment of the "trick" before the revelation.
John


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Jiggles said:


> But I feel that everyone should be allowed the enjoyment of the "trick" before the revelation.
> John


Hi

Yes you may be right about that, so sorry for posting the spoiler link, i'll remove it ... but its a thin line between a trick and deception. I like to juggle to relax, it is a satisfying experience that can help de-stress, so having that involved interest I do get a bit peed off when I see trick photograpy passed off as skill even though in this case it is quite well done.

Did you enjoy the contact juggling?

Mike


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I did thankyou, I do like simple entertainment. The trick with the sunglasses isn't really any different from "magic" tricks, unless you believe in magic of course (smiley face please). If something is skillfully done, I'm amused, it must be the child in me (another smiley face please)!


----------

